# Transdermal Recipe



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2004)

40% ISOPROPYL ALCOHOL( ISO )
15% ISOPROPYL MYRISTRATE( IPM )
15% ISOPROPYL PALMITATE( IPP )
10% OLEIC ACID( OA )
10% PROPYLENE GLYCOL( PG )
10% DMSO
The 15% IPM and 15% IPP can be combined and just use 30% IPM...

ISO is used as a solvent. It will help disolve the ph into the solution. It also has some penetration properties. 

IPP is used to lubricate the skin it softens it up so the skin can be penetrated easily by the ph(dries quicker and is not as oily feeling as the IPM). 

IPM is used for the same reason as the IPP.

OA this is a powerful penetration enhancer. It works with the lipids in the skin to let the ph go through.

PG this stuff is oily. What it does is keeps the moisture from leaving the skin. The more moisture the easier it is for ther ph to penetrate. NO you can't just use water.... 

DMSO  It is A powerful penetration enhancer. This addition puts us over the top. This is a must in the solution. If you have sensitive skin this may irritate it. If it irritates too much go to 5% and add 5% to ISO.
Other factors that help penetration....
1. Rub the ph on vigorously.. RUB HARD 
2. Keep the solution mg/ml low .The less ph in the more surface area the better penetration. 
3. Try to wait until dry to put clothing on. Hoefully for you it is only 5 mins max 
4. If you can remove hair where ph isa being applied. The ph can attach to the hair and thus not go into your skin. SHAVE IT OFF... 



I know this is going to be asked so here is the amount of ml............
40% ISO is 96ml

15% IPP is 36ml

15% IPM is 36ml

10% OA is 24ml

10% PG is 24ml

10% DMSO is 24ml

You put them all in the bottle add you PH's and whalla you have an awsome homebrew... I recommend you get your supplies from http://www.lemelange.com/  in the bodybuiling section.

This will give you a solution very similar to the old Avant transdermal. Some guys like a gel like BDC put out. If you prefer a gel, buy some carbomer 934, and Add triethanolamine drop-wise until gel is attained.

It is best to buy a large glass beaker to do your mixing in so you can heat it gently. This will aid the PH powder into solution alot easier!

Thanks to AnabolicMinds.com for the research and time input for the recipe!


----------



## GYM GURU (Sep 9, 2004)

What does this stuff do. Is it a transdermal andro or something like that ! Hola back !
How do chemists make synthetic growth hormone !


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 9, 2004)

GYM GURU said:
			
		

> What does this stuff do. Is it a transdermal andro or something like that ! Hola back !
> How do chemists make synthetic growth hormone !


 Only on IM.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2004)

What?  Do you mean it only works on IM forums?  Should I shoot up only in front of my monitor while using the derm recipe?

  Thanks!!!111!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2004)

Only sarcasm!


----------



## G-man (Nov 22, 2004)

I notice my bottle of 4-derm has d-limone and no DMSO in it, are they interchangeable? Ive read that d-limone is just a solvent.
 Are there any other transdermal recipes out there, or has anyone experimented with any variations to this trandermal recipe?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 24, 2004)

d-Limonene is the major component of the oil extracted from citrus rind.  When citrus fruits are juiced, the oil is pressed out of the rind.  This oil is separated from the juice, and distilled to recover certain flavor and fragrance compounds.
It is used in Trandermals for fragrence and as a solvent. Just add DMSO to the formula for better results. I think this formula has been tested to be near perfect. Only other option is DMFA instead of DMSO.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Feb 11, 2005)

Out of curiosity and the chance of saving lots of $$$ would a waterless hand cleaner work? It has all of the ingredients listed above except the IPP, OA and DSMO. 
The full ingredient list as it's listed on their web site:

Active Ingredient: Ethyl Alcohol 63%.

Also Contains: Water, Isopropyl Alcohol, Carbomer, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Glycerin, Popylene Glycol, Isopropyl Myristate, Fragrance


----------



## GYM GURU (Jun 14, 2005)

is there an easier way to make this stuff and where can you get all this stuff.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 15, 2005)

It's posted in the first post.


----------



## DOBE (Aug 17, 2011)

Good info


----------



## Jetto (Nov 11, 2011)

Any idea what the absorbancy ratio is with say test base?
How much topical solution in mg will actually make it into the blood stream?


----------



## acemon (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome Info. Thanks!


----------



## brazey (Nov 12, 2011)

Jetto said:


> Any idea what the absorbancy ratio is with say test base?
> How much topical solution in mg will actually make it into the blood stream?


In a book I read the author stated if you mix test base with dmso (has to be the 99% purity) the penetration rate is about 99% into the blood. So if you put a gram of powder into 100 drops of dmso you get 10mg per drop and absorb about 9.9mg.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 12, 2011)

That's pretty impressive!
Gonna brew some up for my TRT buddies


----------



## brazey (Nov 12, 2011)

Most transdermals only have about a 20% penetration rate into the bloodstream but the dmso method I mentioned above is not considered a transdermal. Make sure skin is clean cause dmso will draw anything else in with it. Some people get a slight burn or irritation on skin but a little coconut oil or similar topical should help.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 13, 2011)

Very awesome, this is going to be exciting. 
Which compounds have you tried making into a 'penetrating' solution?


----------



## brazey (Nov 13, 2011)

Test base and nandrolone base is all I've used applied every morning and night for trt.


----------



## dippa66 (Feb 1, 2012)

What about just adding test to something laying around, like moisturiser or something like that, would that work?


----------



## betramp (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks sharing this post..


----------



## betramp (Mar 7, 2012)

This recipe is very useful for me


----------



## Shivalismith (Jun 17, 2013)

this is quite old one and almost 9 years as this is mid 2013 and is there any updates to the recipe for maximum body growth .. are there people who have experienced it .. please post here what the good the formula is for..


----------



## whiteboy84 (Aug 23, 2014)

Do you add raws to this solution? Or can you add oils like test prop? Or can you use something like Winstrol crushed up?


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Dec 14, 2016)

You guys know you can also just buy Salvo and use this with your raws right?

You simply follow the directions on the bottle. You heat the bottle in a pan of hot water, remove, add the powder, stir, let sit for a bit, return to the heated water, let sit a few mins, pull back out, add more raw powder.  You can do this 1-3 times and it will suspend most raw compounds.  1-200mgs per ML is usually pretty common to be able to hold in Salvo

http://stores.gymntonic.com/iron-legion-salvo-make-transdermal-product-with-raw-powders/


----------



## mikephilip (Dec 3, 2017)

Awesome Info!


----------

